# Guide to taunt parties (SSBB)



## Fillfall (Jan 18, 2011)

Information
About Taunt Partys

Do you ever go into Basic Brawl, and find a game with 3 players who don't attack each other, and gang up on you if you try to fight? This is called a taunt party, and they are very common in Basic Brawl. In fact, when you join Basic Brawl there is a very good chance you will find a taunt party. 

Taunt parties usually consist of 3 or 4 players who just hang out, taunt, and maybe show off some cool tricks they know. They usually only pick Temple, FD, or any fun stages like Rumble Falls or Summit. Some taunt parties also have fun items on High, like bombs or golden hammers.


Starting/joining a Taunt Party

Joining taunt parties is easy as long as you can recognize taunt parties. The first sign of a taunt party is if a player starts ducking repeatedly. This usually means "I want a taunt party", and is called the Taunt Party signal. Taunting can obviously mean the same thing, but there are some players who always taunt at the beginning of a match before they start fighting. If you see a player doing the Taunt Party signal, you should run up to them and duck with them. This means that you are friendly and want to taunt. 

Starting a taunt party out of a fight is harder. It usually consists of you finding one friendly player, and then fighting the other players until they leave and new Taunters come. The best stage to pick for this is Temple, since it's big and has a lot of places people can run away to and taunt. There are also certain characters you can use to signal that you want to taunt. Pink Captain Falcon and Yellow Kirby are good for signaling a Taunt Party, but remember that there will occasionally be people with these characters that want to fight, so don't immediately assume they're friendly. Look for the Taunt Party Taunt signal(different than the regular Taunt Party signal): "Show me ya moves" and "Hiii". One of those characters plus one of those taunts equals a friendly taunter.


Taunt Party Crashers


2-person or 3-person Taunt Parties are more common than 4-person taunt parties. There is often a player who will not taunt and will attack instead. These people are called Taunt Party Crashers, and they are common. This is because a lot of people don't know what a taunt party is, and will just attack you, not knowing they're crashing a Taunt Party. They are usually unaware of the fact that the other 3 people are not attacking each other and are taunting. They are also usually pretty bad. The best way to deal with this kind of crasher is to send the most skilled taunter(or the taunter who wants to fight them the most) out to fight them, while the other two continue the taunt party.

That is not the only type of crasher, however. There are crashers who are fully aware of the Taunt Party, and just try to crash it for fun, or for practice at 3v1. These players are usually much more skilled, and may require all 3 taunters to help kill them. They will also usually only use higher tier characters, and will try their hardest to win. There are even guides on how to crash taunt parties, with the best stages and strategies and everything.


Looks messed up, but it didn't work to fix it -.-
Also I know I already made a thread like this, but I wanted a fresh one. Also all the text is from Smashboards.
Here you might also arrange taunt parties or I might make on for that to. Also don't do that without my word or else I will be mad :S


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2011)

I hate when this happens. <_<


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 18, 2011)

**** happens, you know.
Also if you don't like this you can just delete one of them.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2011)

No, I mean I hate when you're playing Brawl and people gang up on you.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 18, 2011)

Imma doing this.

Who wants to join?


----------

